
A new agile process isn't the answer: the advice no one is incentivised to give - chrismdp
https://deliverydoubled.com/why-a-new-agile-process-isnt-the-answer-the-transformational-advice-that-no-one-will-give-you/
======
chrismdp
Postscript: The idea was to put to bed some of the endless Scrum vs Kanban
debate. Processes have to be adapted for use: hardly anyone says this, because
people get paid to say the opposite.

